# brooder, and growout pen



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

here is my small brooder. it is good for day olds up to about 2 weeks







[/URL][/IMG]
with the door open and light on







[/URL][/IMG]
here is the grow out, its a 4x4x3 square.
it can handle the peeps until they are feathered and ready for the outdoor coop.







[/URL][/IMG]
with the light on







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bs_96 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you going to put in there this time?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a batch of 25 chicks coming at the end of the month, and my incubation trials will soon begin again, as my rooster is finally getting into maturity, though he lacks any tail feathers... he simply looks like a tall large hen, until he mounts the hens and makes his funny crowing noises.
besides that I will use the grow out pen for rabbits and birds, making sure to clean and sanitize between uses. It is hard to see but I lined the bottom and sized with heavy duty white plastic. this allowes me to set a bucket down in front and scoop everything out, then I can wash it down with some bleach, keeping everything sanitized for the next group. My plan, if all goes as planned is to always have something in the grow out.. and to have staggered hatches/births going on, so there is never an overwhelming amount of life down there. 
the brooder and the grow out both have red heat lamos and daylight color tube lights. the tubes are on a timer, so I can better simulate the daytime for the critters, as where they are right now, has only 1 small window, so not much natural light. I would love to get an insulated shed and put all the critters out there, they could have tons of light, and not be in my space.. but for now the basement is the easiest and safest location.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've forgotten now, have you tried incubating your own eggs yet?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a 50% hatch last time I tried, that was before I equipped myself with a digital humidity controller. now that I have that I am going to try again. I may even splurge and get a new bator with all digital controls.


----------

